
Now That Netflix Is Global, You Should Go Buy a VPN - Perados
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/06/now-that-netflix-is-global-you-should-go-buy-a-vpn/
======
LaSombra
To me VPN is the worst. Very slow and limited device access. I go with DNS
services. Much more convenient, way faster, works on all my devices at home
and I can switch regions on-the-fly.

But that's me...

~~~
joefarish
Which VPN services have you tried? I've found Tunnel Bear to be good enough
for streaming Netflix in HD and they have a very easy to use Chrome Extension
+ Android App.

------
digital_ins
I just subscribed to the Indian version of the service (NF) and _oh lord_ the
catalog is hot pile of yesteryear's st(r)eaming garbage

